# MTB: West Hertford Rez, Sunday 8/17/08



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

We had talked about doing Case this Sunday, but it looks like that isn't going to work out.  I propose we hit the Rez at 7:30 instead.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Nobody??


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2008)

I should be able to make that. Will let you know for sure once the weekend gets closer.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Well at least there's a chance that I won't be riding alone...  Hope to see ya there Tim.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I should be able to make that. *Will let you know for sure once I find out if I get a better offer or not.*



Don't get your hopes up, I fixed Tim's post;-)


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Interested. Will confirm/deny later this week.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

What happened to all the people that were supposed to hit Case this weekend???? :roll:


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, if they all bail on you, I'll find a babysitter and join you.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

severine said:


> Hey, if they all bail on you, I'll find a babysitter and join you.



Find a babysitter and join us anyway.  I thought you had plans in the afternoon???


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Find a babysitter and join us anyway.  I thought you had plans in the afternoon???


_Possible_ plans.  I never RSVP'd.  

I'll see what I can do (though 7AM start time is early to find a babysitter....).


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

I picked the 7am start time for two reasons.  (a) That's what most here seem to prefer and (b) to ensure that I made it back in time to watch the kids so that you could go to your function.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

Well... I guess we'll have to wait and see what these guys want to do then. :lol:  I'd rather go MTBing than to that function, for what it's worth.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

I prefer early to get back late morning. I hope this doesn't turn into a 4 hour mechanical misadventure like last time. :roll: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

I intend on a faster pace than the last time we were there.  Hopefully everyone shows up sober and not hung over this time.... :roll:



Although it sounds like this may turn into a slower paced newb ride...


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I intend on a faster pace than the last time we were there.  Hopefully everyone shows up sober and not hung over this time.... :roll:



I'll do my best.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

It all depends.  There's only one person I can think of who would be up to watching the kids that early in the day, and if he has other plans, I won't be able to make it.  There will always be another time if I can't.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally I'd like to wait for another time to do a more planned out beginner-ish paced loop at Nass some Sunday.


----------



## severine (Aug 12, 2008)

No problem.

I was just throwing that down in case everyone else bailed on you is all.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

severine said:


> No problem.
> 
> I was just throwing that down in case everyone else bailed on you is all.



I didn't mean that I wouldn't want you to come if you're able to find a babysitter.  If everyone else bails then I most likely won't be heading to the Rez at 7am anyway.  I'm sure we can figure out some way to ride in that case...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

So far I'm not seeing a whole lot of interest.

Brian
Mr.Evil (probably)
Greg (maybe)


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So far I'm not seeing a whole lot of interest.
> 
> Brian
> Mr.Evil (probably)
> Greg (maybe)



I am 99% in for a ride on Sunday. Randi is a maybe, her ankle is still pretty banged up from a crash she had the last time we rode the Res. It should have been healed by now but she won't take it easy long enough for it to heal.


Brian, if no one else wants to ride we have a several options:

Ride the Res.
Ride Case (I have been told the trails are now marked. I might even be able to get a guide)
Head up my way for a ride at B-street.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am 99% in for a ride on Sunday. Randi is a maybe, her ankle is still pretty banged up from a crash she had the last time we rode the Res. It should have been healed by now but she won't take it easy long enough for it to heal.
> 
> 
> Brian, if no one else wants to ride we have a several options:
> ...



Someone illegally blazed some trails at Case, but as I understand those blazes have been removed or painted over by members of the MTB community supporting continued legal use of Case.  There may be some legal blazes up too, I'm not sure.

I'm gonna have to see what's going on with my better half on Sunday.  That will determine how much time I have for travel.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Someone illegally blazed some trails at Case, but as I understand those blazes have been removed or painted over by members of the MTB community supporting continued legal use of Case.  There may be some legal blazes up too, I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm gonna have to see what's going on with my better half on Sunday.  That will determine how much time I have for travel.



Lets just stick with the Res for now. it looks like Pat may ride with us if he can find a sitter.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

That's cool.  I wouldn't mind trying out either of the other two options either though...


----------



## powhunter (Aug 13, 2008)

Brian
Mr.Evil (probably)
Greg (maybe)
powhunter (thinking)
JP (likely)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Brian
Mr.Evil (probably)
Greg (maybe)
powhunter (thinking)
JP (likely)
o3jeff (good possibility)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

So 7am at the main lot?  I'll see whoever shows up there.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

Gotta bail on this one.....can do afternoon though

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33592-mtb-sunday-afternoon-8-17-a.html

steve


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

I can somewhat flexible on the time if needed.  I don't want to do afternoon though.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can somewhat flexible on the time if needed.  I don't want to do afternoon though.



I wouldn't be against starting a little later than 7:00, but I would also like to be home around noon.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I wouldn't be against starting a little later than 7:00, but I would also like to be home around noon.



7:30 worked out well last time, and I was still home around noon despite the repairs. Riding say 7:30 - 10:30 would well for me. I hope to pull it off.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll be fine with changing to 7:30.  I'm truly hopeful that we can maintain a slightly faster pace than last time we rode there.  That ride took way long than it had to.  The mechanical issues were probably the biggest contributing factor.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be fine with changing to 7:30.  I'm truly hopeful that we can maintain a slightly faster pace than last time we rode there.  That ride took way long than it had to.  The mechanical issues were probably the biggest contributing factor.



My hangover on the climb didn't help either. I actually wouldn't mind hitting that climb again...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay folks, 7:30am at the Rez.

This was the last list:

Brian
Mr.Evil (probably)
Greg (maybe)
powhunter (thinking)
JP (likely)
o3jeff (good possibility)

Powhunter is out and I'm assuming that means JP won't come either, so:

Brian
Mr.Evil (probably)
Greg (maybe)
o3jeff (good possibility)

Anyone else?  What about 2knees?  Grassi21?  Is Mrs.Evil going to make it?  Jeff, are you more like a maybe now?  Maybe Tim and I will be riding by ourselves?

Sorry I'm a little antsy today, I just want to get back out and ride!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

Count me in!

Not sure about Randi. Her ankle is STILL pretty messed up from the last time the two of us rode at the Rez. Lately everytime she rides it really bugs her for several days afterwards.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Not sure about Randi. Her ankle is STILL pretty messed up from the last time the two of us rode at the Rez. Lately everytime she rides it really bugs her for several days afterwards.



Glad _someone_ has finally committed to the ride! 

Bummer to hear that Randi's ankle is still giving her trouble.  I hope there's not some sort of serious problem with it.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Bummer to hear that Randi's ankle is still giving her trouble.  I hope there's not some sort of serious problem with it.



Me too! The issue is more her shin. I think she may have either bruised the bone really badly or have a very mild fracture. I have been asking her to see the doctor for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Glad _someone_ has finally committed to the ride!
> .



If it turns out to only be us (or the two if us and Greg) maybe we can push the pace a little and do a longer ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If it turns out to only be us (or the two if us and Greg) maybe we can push the pace a little and do a longer ride.



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Me too! The issue is more her shin. I think she may have either bruised the bone really badly or have a very mild fracture. I have been asking her to see the doctor for a couple of weeks now.



I can't say I blame her for not wanting to see the doctor.  My left shoulder has been screwed up for years now, sometimes to the point that I can barely do anything with my left arm, but I still haven't gotten around to seeing a doctor...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.



First lets see it Pat can make it. He told me he was going to try and find a sitter. But if he doesn't I am not sure how we could extend that ride. We could do two loops, or a very long out and back


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can't say I blame her for not wanting to see the doctor.  My left shoulder has been screwed up for years now, sometimes to the point that I can barely do anything with my left arm, but I still haven't gotten around to seeing a doctor...



Men!  :roll:

I understand, too.  I wouldn't have gone to a doctor when I fractured my foot if it wasn't for Brian insisting that I go.  And it took me a while before I got my knee checked out (and even longer before a diagnosis) when I partially tore my ACL in Feb.  Can't blame the girl.

Sounds like you guys are gearing up for a real hardcore ride!  Enjoy!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how to extend the ride either, but we should be able to come up with something that loops back through some of the interior trails either at or right before that fire road that we took to rt44 and the dike last time.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats funny, ever since I had my knee MRI done, all pain and discomfort has gone away. I guess next time I will have to up my wait time from 3 months to 6 before I see a doctor if I hurt something.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thats funny, ever since I had my knee MRI done, all pain and discomfort has gone away. I guess next time I will have to up my wait time from 3 months to 6 before I see a doctor if I hurt something.



Perhaps all the riding strengthened it?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds like you guys are gearing up for a real hardcore ride!  Enjoy!!



It depends on who shows up, we'll tailor the ride for the riders.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure how to extend the ride either, but we should be able to come up with something that loops back through some of the interior trails either at or right before that fire road that we took to rt44 and the *dike* last time.



Hey, no name calling


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Perhaps all the riding strengthened it?



Thats what I am thinking, but the first few weeks of riding really started to aggravate it, then it became better. I guess working it must of strengthen it or something.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hey, no name calling


I was wondering who would jump on that first.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thats funny, ever since I had my knee MRI done, all pain and discomfort has gone away. I guess next time I will have to up my wait time from 3 months to 6 before I see a doctor if I hurt something.





Greg said:


> Perhaps all the riding strengthened it?





o3jeff said:


> Thats what I am thinking, but the first few weeks of riding really started to aggravate it, then it became better. I guess working it must of strengthen it or something.


Could be the riding helped it ultimately.  A lot of people with knee issues end up doing stationary bike for PT.  It would make sense that it would get worse before better, too.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hey, no name calling





severine said:


> I was wondering who would jump on that first.  :lol:



:roll:


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

I simply can't commit right now. I'll likely be riding sometime/somewhere Sunday, but I just won't know until later tomorrow, or maybe even last minute on Sunday. Busy weekend...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I simply can't commit right now. I'll likely be riding sometime/somewhere Sunday, but I just won't know until later tomorrow, or maybe even last minute on Sunday. Busy weekend...



Yeah yeah, Mr. Important... Too busy for us... :roll:

I guess that means that Pat is not going either then.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I guess that means that Pat is not going either then.



He could always stop over here tomorrow and pick it up...

I'm not out. I just don't know for sure.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> He could always stop over here tomorrow and pick it up...
> 
> I'm not out. I just don't know for sure.



Yeah, but it's hard for him to make plans if you're not going to commit until last minute.  I'm not busting your balls or trying to pressure you, just saying.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but it's hard for him to make plans if you're not going to commit until last minute.  I'm not busting your balls or trying to pressure you, just saying.



If Pat wants to ride Sunday, the best thing would be for him to stop over and grab the bike whether I'm going to go last minute or not.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

At this rate Brian it looks like it may just be the 2 of us riding on Sunday :roll: I am going to email Red and see if he is up for a trip to CT.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

What's up with all the :roll:s? I seem to recall last Sunday morning riding a 10 miler solo cuz you all were too lazy... 

I'm still a maybe.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> What's up with all the :roll:s? I seem to recall last Sunday morning riding a 10 miler solo cuz you all were too lazy...
> 
> I'm still a maybe.



DOH!  Got me there. 

Hope that you can make it, but I totally understand if you want to chicken out.... Or get plastered the night before.


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there any chance we could bump the start time back to 7:00 am? I can swing this, but we're going to a friend's house for lunch so I have to be rolling out of there *no later than* 10:30. With only three up we should be able to pull off an 8-10 miler in that time. Let me know.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

I can do 7 if necessary, Tim?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

We are gonna be grilling ribeye steaks and having Ice cold beers after our ride

here---------->     http://forums.alpinezone.com/33592-mtb-sunday-afternoon-8-17-a.html


steve


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can do 7 if necessary, Tim?



I can swing 7:00


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

Any word on weather Pat can make it?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

They will be handing out event shirts and plenty of swag at this ride

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33592-mtb-sunday-afternoon-8-17-a.html


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They will be handing out event shirts and plenty of swag at this ride
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33592-mtb-sunday-afternoon-8-17-a.html


:lol:  They're trying too hard!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  They're trying too hard!



You in on our ride? It will be the perfect place to practice your hill climbing. Brian and the kids will be on their own for dinner.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

Hows ya like it medium rare eh??


steve


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You in on our ride? It will be the perfect place to practice your hill climbing. Brian and the kids will be on their own for dinner.


  You guys would probably leave me for dead climbing those hills!  

Are there required stunts on this trip?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Just need to know how to pedal, thats our only requirement. That and also like steak.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just need to know how to pedal, thats our only requirement. That and also like steak.


Oh, I meet both of those requirements.  Hmmmmmmm...... :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey stop effing up my thread.  Take your nonsense into your own thread! :uzi:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

See you clowns bright and early tomorrow for a kick ass ride. 

I'm not sure if I'll have a chance to check this thread before I leave in the morning, but you both should have my cell, so call me if anything changes.


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I can swing 7:00





bvibert said:


> See you clowns bright and early tomorrow for a kick ass ride.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll have a chance to check this thread before I leave in the morning, but you both should have my cell, so call me if anything changes.



See you tomorrow at 7 am. Rest assured, I'm not _that _drunk this time so I should be in good shape. :lol:

'Night all.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> See you tomorrow at 7 am. Rest assured, I'm not _that _drunk this time so I should be in good shape. :lol:
> 
> 'Night all.


Want me to slip him a few more drinks tonight to even the score?


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Want me to slip him a few more drinks tonight to even the score?



Totally not necessary. Me completely hungover and Brian 100% sober *is *an even score.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Totally not necessary. Me completely hungover and Brian 100% sober *is *an even score.


:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Totally not necessary. Me completely hungover and Brian 100% sober *is *an even score.



:flame:

:roll:


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :flame:
> 
> :roll:



Well, I'm all set. And despite the fact that I went to a party at a neighbor's house tonight and slugged back likely gallons of quality home brew, I'm ready to tool your girly asses tomorrow. Car is packed and come hell or high water, I'll be rolling at 6:15 am. Not sure who's leading this thing, but I have the GPS, the digitial camera and I want 10 miles of radical riding.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, I'm all set. And despite the fact that I went to a party at a neighbor's house tonight and slugged back likely gallons of quality home brew, I'm ready to tool your girly asses tomorrow. Car is packed and come hell or high water, I'll be rolling at 6:15 am. Not sure who's leading this thing, but I have the GPS, the digitial camera and I want 10 miles of radical riding.


I want video of you puking your guts up like you did last time.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, I'm all set. And despite the fact that I went to a party at a neighbor's house tonight and slugged back likely gallons of quality home brew, I'm ready to tool your girly asses tomorrow. Car is packed and come hell or high water, I'll be rolling at 6:15 am. Not sure who's leading this thing, but I have the GPS, the digitial camera and I want 10 miles of radical riding.



I'm not stopping to wait for you to puke on the side of the trail... :roll:

I have no idea how long the trip will be, hopefully we don't have to cut it short to fit your silly schedule....


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 16, 2008)

radical!  enjoy guys.  drooling over bikes online at the moment.  considering selling the boat and my old skis to generate some funds.....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> radical!  enjoy guys.  drooling over bikes online at the moment.  considering selling the boat and my old skis to generate some funds.....



Now you're talking!


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I want video of you puking your guts up like you did last time.





bvibert said:


> I'm not stopping to wait for you to puke on the side of the trail... :roll:



I will remind you that there was no trail side puking last time I rode the rez. I'm a seasoned alcoholic.



bvibert said:


> I have no idea how long the trip will be, hopefully we don't have to cut it short to fit your silly schedule....



Well, as long as we don't take your typical 10-12 minute breaks for you to catch your wind, we should be fine. :razz:



Grassi21 said:


> radical!  enjoy guys.  drooling over bikes online at the moment.  considering selling the boat and my old skis to generate some funds.....



You will never ski on your crappy old boards again and floating around on a lake is for wuss-bags.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, I'm all set. And despite the fact that I went to a party at a neighbor's house tonight and slugged back likely gallons of quality home brew, I'm ready to tool your girly asses tomorrow. Car is packed and come hell or high water, I'll be rolling at 6:15 am. Not sure who's leading this thing, but I have the GPS, the digitial camera and I want 10 miles of radical riding.



I think Brian and I will take shifts leading the ride. I know the first 2/3 very well, but he knows the last 1/3 better than I do.


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I think Brian and I will take shifts leading the ride. I know the first 2/3 very well, but he knows the last 1/3 better than I do.



Beautiful. And I will be sure to stick right on your rears encouraging you sallies to pick up the pace..... 

'Night all.....for real this time!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

If you oversleep, don't plan on coming to our ride after your trash talking:flame::wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2008)

No trip report yet? What did you just ride the paved path around the res a few times?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> No trip report yet? What did you just ride the paved path around the res a few times?



No, we just didn't want to make you guys feel bad about the lame ride you have planned for the afternoon :wink:


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No, we just didn't want to make you guys feel bad about the lame ride you have planned for the afternoon :wink:


Lame it was not.... just you wait.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2008)

See what you missed here http://forums.alpinezone.com/33774-real-snday-ride-hubbard-park-08-17-08-a.html


----------

